# abnormal eggs



## Angelic star (Nov 8, 2012)

hiya guys

Im new to this but I need somewhere to vent my thoughts as my DH is getting fed up with me talking about this.  We had our first treatment in October and it failed.  we had ICSI, i was convinced it was going to work, i responded to the drugs etc and we got to EC which according to the embryologist went well despite having to ask for a second semen sample.  We spoke to him after the EC and he rang me later that afternoon to let me know that the ICSI had been carried out, in his words he said "I dont want to tempt fate but 75% of these fertilise" so i came off the phone thinking all was well.  I got the call the following morning from a different embryologist to say none had fertilised and that the embryologist yesterday had made a comment that the cytoplasm was granular.  Its only now that i have played this over and over in my head that i think wouldnt he have known this on the day of EC esp before he did the ICSI, so why didnt he mention it to us on both occasions that he spoke to me, are you even supposed to attempt to fertilise abnormal eggs?  Im now thinking that it sounds suspicious but Im not a pro and i dont know what the lab process is after EC.  Am i over analysing or has anyone else been told they had abnormal eggs or been in a similar situation?


----------



## XandersMom (Dec 3, 2009)

Sorry you.ve had a hard time and your cycle failed  I didn't know what the granular cytoplasm thing was so I googled and found this:
http://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/content/15/11/2390.full
Maybe you've also seen it? But yes you would think that they would have said something to you?? I think you are right to have a change of clinic because it sounds like they have let you down a bit there hun. My IVF failed this last cycle and I was told that my eggs weren't good quality so I've started a new ritual of supplements, are you taking any? There are some recommendations on this site.

Good luck for your next cycle in the new year x


----------



## Angelic star (Nov 8, 2012)

hey 

ye thanks for this, i have seen this site, as you can imagine i have been googling like crazy!!  Yes since i was told about the quality of eggs i have been taking supplements and have made drastic changes to my diet, im almost obsessed.  Sorry to hear about your failed cycle, thanks so so much for your response, i greatly appreciate it

x x x x


----------



## simone546 (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I got told I had grainy and dark eggs at collection and had a natural BFP a couple of weeks ago.. was ectopic but hey ho. Don't lose hope... never judge an egg by its cover!


----------

